# Update on my situation



## atropa (Jul 8, 2009)

See my other threads here:
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/7034-where-heading.html

Well, it hasn't gotten better. It's gotten progressively worse. We had a HUGE fight and I let out all the anger and hurt I'd been holding in for so long, and I thought he understood finally where I was coming from. Actually, it kind of _exploded_ out, which wasn't pretty... I'll admit to that. But you guys have no idea what it took to get me there. Well, he still doesn't get it obviously. He said I'm selfish and need to give him time and he's tired and busy at work and yadda yadda. Every excuse in the book as to why he is no longer showing any affection. Just this morning he accused me of cheating, which I never have. Albeit the evidence was kind of strange. His little brother is in the Marines and is coming home for a visit this weekend. His parents have been going through all Chris's stuff and I'm guessing that an empty condom wrapper was somewhere in there. Not surprising, his brother's a little pimp daddy lol.. He comes downstairs with it and asks if it's mine. I told him I didn't know whether to be more offended that he asked or that he obviously thought I was stupid enough to leave blatant evidence lying around like that. When I get attacked I get smart mouth syndrome, I fight back... He calls a little while ago said he believes me and wants to fix things, we'll see. It just goes downhill faster every day at this point... Don't know what to do, I've concentrated so much on being wife and mommy that I haven't started any kind of career, so I have nothing to fall back on. I'm panicking a little. Started the process of getting in school but it will take 2 years to complete a course... I'm feeling extremely trapped. Any thoughts?


----------

